# رسالة ماجستير



## salam_rk (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اعزائي الزملاء المحترمين,,انا مهندس كهرباء وادرس حاليا للحصول على الماجستير في الاداره الصناعيه....ارجو منكم تزويدي باقتراحاتكم حول موضوع الرساله والبحث والمصادر المهمه حول الموضوع....شاكراً لكم مقدما......زميلكم المهندس سلام


----------



## kmayouf (4 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقك الله يا أخي العزيز واتمنى لك التوفيق في الحصول على ما تريد


----------



## salam_rk (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا...كنت اتمنى مساعده اكبر من الموقع...يا حبذا لو ارشدتموني الى مصادر عربيه او مواقع لرسائل سابقه في مجال الاداره الصناعيه,,,شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## خالد اللحياني (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*حدد الموضوع؟*

السلام عليكم..
الرجاء يا أخي سلام تحديد موضوع معين في الهندسة الصناعية،(Facility Layout) مثلاً لكي نستطيع المساعدة.


----------



## salam_rk (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ خالد شكرا على اهتمامك,,,يمكنك اقتراح مواضيع ايضا لاني لم احدد الموضوع اصلا,,,ولو اني افكر حاليا بادارة الجوده الشامله بشكل عام او حول الصيانه الكهربائيه مثلا.....اتمنى من المشرفين المساعده ايضا...وشكرا للجميع


----------



## salam_rk (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ما رأيكم اذا كانت الدراسه حول ادارة الجوده الشامله,,,,غريبه ولا واحد من الزملاء يهتم,,,,وخصوصا المشرفين


----------



## فتوح (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عن إدارة الجودة الشاملة تكون ممتازة إن شاء الله ولدينا مواضيع كثيرة في الملتقى ومراجع عنها تفيد كثيراً

وفقك الله


----------



## salam_rk (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للزميل فتوح....هل بالامكان اقتراحك لقسم من المواضيع؟


----------



## ramadan al haj (21 ديسمبر 2006)

I am looking for the manufacturing system just in time how to , be & applied,in the hosipetal,a bank,depermental store


----------



## salam_rk (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا كان الموضوع عن الصيانة الانتاجيه الشامله,,,ما رأيكم؟؟؟ وهل توجد مصادر عربيه يمكنكم تزويدي بها


----------



## صناعية ولكن (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انا حابب اشترك في هاي الدورة بس مش عارف شو لازم اعرف الرجاء توضيح المطلوب


----------



## salam_rk (29 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي صناعيه ولكن....هي ليست دوره...لكن انا اسأل في الموقع اذا كان بامكان الزملاء ان يساعدوني باختيار موضوع لرسالة ماجستير اريد ان ابدأ بكتابتها,,,وكذلك ارجو تزويدي بمراجع وكتب حول الموضوع المقترح


----------



## salam_rk (3 يناير 2007)

هل توجد مصادر عربيه عن الصيانه تساعد في بحث ماجستير ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو المساعده في ايجاد روابطها و شكرا للجميع
مهندس سلام


----------



## Eng.Eagle (8 يناير 2007)

يمكن ان يكون فحوى الرسالة هو دور المهندس الكهربائي في تقليل هدر الطاقة في المصانع برفع قيمة الPF وهذا يكون تحت بند Cost of quality
طبعا لا يتوقف الامر على PF وانما على الكثير من الامور في مجالات الطاقة التي تدخل في الانتاج وتؤدي الى زيادة التكلفة على المنتجات
وهذه من الامور المهمة في تقليل COST OF QUALITY
لان من جودة المنتج هو السعر المنخفض حسب راي بعض علماء الهندسة الصناعية
وكل التوفيق لك في الرسالة


----------



## salam_rk (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا Eng. Eagle .فعلا عنوان ممتاز سأحاول اختياره....هل تستطيع بارشادي الى بعض المصادر ,,,,شكرا مره اخرى
مهندس سلام


----------



## Eng.Eagle (13 يناير 2007)

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق
اهم شيء هو معرفة الفكره الاساسية في الcost of quality
والحسابات المتعلقه بها
وموجود الكثير على مواقع البحث عن هاذا الموضوع
وانا شخصيا قمت بعمل دراسة في هذا المجال على مصنع كرتون في مدينة نابلس
ولكن المشروع شمل كل الامور المتعلقة بالانتاج 
من طاقة وعمال ومن مواد زائدة في الانتاج لا تضيف قيمة على المنتج والاليات النقل وغيرها
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------

